# Have You Had A Stay in A Hospital in Your Later Years, How Would You Rate It?



## SeaBreeze (Nov 28, 2014)

For those who have had to stay in a hospital for any amount of time in your later years, how would you rate your stay there?  Were the doctors, nurses and staff friendly and efficient?  Were the linens, floors and rest rooms clean and sanitary?  

Did you get assistance if you needed it in a timely fashion?  Were family members or friends visiting treated courteously by the staff?  Were there any mistakes made in your operation, treatment or medications?

I spent a little bit of time in the hospital visiting and tending to my in-laws before they passed, and I have to say I was not impressed with the cleanliness of the rooms or the facilities, or the efficiency of the staff.  It seemed like there was no communication among them, and it was like pulling teeth to get any kind of information about what was going on from them.

When they said my father in law would be released from the hospital that evening, we arrived earlier in the afternoon to be sure he came home as soon as possible, as he wasn't happy being there.  Well, it was summertime and his room was like an oven.  Someone already pulled the plug on the AC early that day, anticipating an empty room.

Did you like your hospital experience, or was it disappointing?


----------



## drifter (Nov 29, 2014)

I was in the hospital last May, a VA Hospital in OKC, admitted for lung infection, possible pneumonia. Five years ago I was in a civilian teaching hospital in Lubbock, Texas for possible pneumonia, with fever and chills. The civilian hospital was better lighted, large windows with nice curtains, appeared to be clean. My daughter has worked her entire career as a nurse and/or nurse educator, so I try not to be demanding and to be a good patient. I felt I got better care in the VA hospital, more information when I needed or wanted it than in the civilian hospital. But I know many civilian hospitals are understaffed and  over worked. I was not able to determine that in the VA hospital. Neither experience was a bad experience.


----------



## jujube (Nov 29, 2014)

I was in the hospital back in '95 and the morning I was due to be discharged, they said I'd have to wait until the doctor came and checked me out.  This went on for hours and hours, with the doctor due "any minute" but I could definitely NOT be discharged until he had come.  Finally at about 4:30 p.m. (with people in beds out in the hall because there weren't any rooms available), they came in and said the doctor wasn't coming but he said I could be discharged.  WTF?  I could have been discharged at 9:00 a.m. that morning if they hadn't claimed they had to wait for the doctor to come.  

The last time I was in, three years ago, was a very pleasant experience....well, as pleasant an experience as a hospital stay can be.  I was taken to a hospital with a less-than-stellar reputation (the nearest one) and I was really surprised at the quality of care I received.  

Worst experience was when my dad was in Intensive Care for a few days.  I arrived for a visit, went in and his bed was stripped down; there was a cleaning lady mopping the floor.  I asked where he was and she turned to me and said in a very gloomy voice, "He's gone."  My heart just about stopped.  I choked out, "He's dead?" and she said, "No, they moved him to another unit."   When I was able to breathe again, I went to the office and told them they need to train their employees to avoid using the word "gone" when referring to patients who are in intensive care.  "Moved", "transferred", "in another room".....but anything but "GONE".


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 29, 2014)

Good to hear some good reports about the VA hospitals Drifter.  Jujube, I can't imagine how you felt when she said he was gone, must have been a relief when you found out different.  Good thing you let them know.


----------



## grannyjo (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm in Australia - spent some time in hospital earlier in the year.  Nine days,  laying flat on my back, my leg in an open cast up on pillows,  unable to get out of bed because of a broken leg/ankle.   found the experience rather enlightening.  During the day,  plenty of staff around,  although not very responsive to the button call if you needed a bed pan.  During the night,  I was frequently woken by the nursing staff  "just checking up on me".  They shine lights over you - that's enough to wake me up. 

My sheets weren't changed at all during that time.  Felt rather grotty to me.

The food was rather horrific - I'm sure I was fed something akin to dog food on a bed of rice.  Smelt like it - rather Yuk.  Was only saved by having friends come in and bring me a sandwich or two.  Actually lost 5kg during the time I was in there.

Just went back as a day patient - thank goodness I didn't have to stay overnight.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 30, 2014)

I was in for four days in 2010..  Nothing horrible to report... other than feeling rotten.  but that wansn't the hospital's fault.  I received good care and the food was good too.   Of course... I understand, being a nurse, that a hospital is NOT meant to be a 5 star hotel.  You are there to be made well and some of that process is inconvenient.  Better they check on you than find you stiff as a post in the morning..  lol!!


----------



## ClassicRockr (Nov 30, 2014)

How TRUE this is (in red below). When I was an EMT, I found out the same. When I had a hip replacement done in 2005, and, after the surgery, got woke up every hour for nurse to check "vitals", it wasn't fun..........but, I survived! 



QuickSilver said:


> I was in for four days in 2010..  Nothing horrible to report... other than feeling rotten.  but that wansn't the hospital's fault.  I received good care and the food was good too.   Of course... I understand, being a nurse, that a hospital is NOT meant to be a 5 star hotel.  You are there to be made well and some of that process is inconvenient.  Better they check on you than find you stiff as a post in the morning..  lol!!


----------



## AprilT (Nov 30, 2014)

My last few visits have mostly been emergency room visits and they were pretty decent, situation brought under control, monitored, stabilized, sent home with instructions for follow up visit to see my primary or specialized physician depending on findings.  But generally, the care was, over all pretty good in the area I presently live in.  It was a whole different subject depending on the hospital and location, sometimes it will also depend on staff to patient ratio is, but sometimes poorly managed staff can play in as well, lets not forget the overly demanding patients as well, that as was mentioned think they're staying a 5 star resort and staff should be at their beck and call as if they are the one and only patient to be attended to. 

 Having worked private duty as a CNA, I've seen what goes on while attending to my patients from both sides of the equation.  But I think over the last couple of years, some facilities are really trying with some success to improve patient care and relations all around.  I know they're pretty serious about it around here at least at one particular hospital anyway.  Remember to fill out those patient care surveys, I know they emphasize them here.  My last visit to the cardio doctor was nearly like a visit to a spa the way the medical attendants fussed over me making sure of my comfort in spite of having to position myself on a very uncomfortable heart monitoring machine for 15 minute increments.  What could have been a lousy experience turned out to be mostly quite pleasant.  Even the IV needle this time around was done with extra care; they said there was no excuse for what happened with that last IV needle disaster when they saw my other vien.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 30, 2014)

I was in the ER just last weekend with an extremely painful dislocated shoulder.  I got excellent care and everyone was much concerned about my pain level (which was about a 12 on a scale of 1 to 10 -- worst pain I've ever experienced in my life, including childbirth).  They gave me pain meds as soon as they could, and got the shoulder reduced (put back into socket) as soon as they had x-rays.

I had both hips replaced at the same hospital in 2013, and had wonderful care then, too.  Very kind and caring staff, and the food was even good!


----------



## AprilT (Nov 30, 2014)

Butterfly said:


> I was in the ER just last weekend with an extremely painful dislocated shoulder.  I got excellent care and everyone was much concerned about my pain level (which was about a 12 on a scale of 1 to 10 -- worst pain I've ever experienced in my life, including childbirth).  They gave me pain meds as soon as they could, and got the shoulder reduced (put back into socket) as soon as they had x-rays.
> 
> I had both hips replaced at the same hospital in 2013, and had wonderful care then, too.  Very kind and caring staff, *and the food was even good*!



Now you've gone too far.  LOL


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 30, 2014)

Nice to hear the pleasant experiences.  Butterfly, I hope your pain has lessened since you tripped and fell, causing your shoulder dislocation.  I remember your saying the pain pills weren't helping.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 1, 2014)

AprilT said:


> Now you've gone too far.  LOL



No, it's true!  The hospital has a menu which you order from within a time window for each meal, and it comes up to you fresh and hot.  I LOVED the grilled salmon, especially -- with the fresh green beans and roasted potatoes - YUM!


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 1, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Nice to hear the pleasant experiences.  Butterfly, I hope your pain has lessened since you tripped and fell, causing your shoulder dislocation.  I remember your saying the pain pills weren't helping.



Thanks -- it is getting better, just a very slow process they say.  Most of the pain stopped when they finally got it back in the socket.  The pain pills were helping, just making me feel like a zombie.  I've now quit taking them.  I hate the contraption I have to wear which keeps my arm right on my chest (it goes over the sling).  I keep having creepy dreams of being trapped or pinned down.   AND, I can't do anything with my hair with only one arm!  YIKES!


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 1, 2014)

Butterfly said:


> No, it's true!  The hospital has a menu which you order from within a time window for each meal, and it comes up to you fresh and hot.  I LOVED the grilled salmon, especially -- with the fresh green beans and roasted potatoes - YUM!



Same with my hospital.  There is a menu at the bedside and the patient can pick up the phone and order what they want.  Of course if there is a dietary restriction, that shows up at the call station... so no ice cream sundaes for a diabetic.


----------



## AprilT (Dec 1, 2014)

I'm not saying you can't order from the menu, I'm talking about the taste good part.  LOL, but, I'm just messin.  I've not had an overnight stay for a while and last all day stay, I was too out of it to think about food.  I'm hoping by the time I hear back from my cardio doc, I'm not going to be having to find out what the food taste like from having to be admitted any time in the near future.  Keeping fingers crossed, but in the event, I have to, I hope they serve petite steaks with mashed potatoes and a side of green beans with a nice sprinkling of olive oil ginger/garlic.


----------

